# Marbled eye



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Someone wanted to see what marbled eyes looked like. (I thought it would be easier to make a new post then to clutter up the other one) I took these today, not the greatest, my camera's not the best, I had to get way back and then crop. 
This is the one w/ more brown.








And this is her other eye,








I don't know how easy it is to tell when they are born, this one and the other marble eyed kid I had looked blue eyed when they were born, and it wasn't obvious it was marbled until they were a couple months old (or maybe I just didn't notice til then).


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

neat, I hope cleo's are marbled. Hers have the blue round the outside


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you! that is a beautiful eye!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is really pretty.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I think they are prettier in person, I guess they can vary quite abit on how much of each color they have, her one eye is probably 50/50, w/ the other one being probably 75% blue. 

So far it's not looking like any of them are marbled this year. In my experience they look blue at birth and for the first month or two (not sure exactly how long) before you can see it's going to be marbled. I hear people ask about the eyes, and I'm not sure, but I'm thinking if someone has to ask the eye is probably going to be brown. 

Anyway I thought I would post these for anyone that was currious!


----------

